# Red, White, & Blue- Happy Fourth of July



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

First off, I hope everyone has had a great weekend so far, full of good weather, good food, good people, and of course good riding.

Thought it would be fun to see how many patriotic bikes we could post here, in recognition of our nation's 235th birthday.

Here's my contribution. 1988 Schwinn Project KOM 10 Team Issue.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just in case Bad Bushido doesn't see this thread, his beautiful Top Gun. Happy Birthday U.S.A.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Great thread idea - will be interesting to see how many we get. I'm a fan of those KOM Team bikes, which, I suppose, are basically 'continuation' Paramountains.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*R,W +B, Buffet on Lite Beams*

Henrik's bike in back has the extended stem heightener,added by me for recovery from various surgery rides. Have the original stem+bar in a box, will reinstall eventually.
My Lite Beam is still a 2-3x weekly rider...
Frame is a NOS beauty...
Best 4th whooshes to all from this ol has been.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Paging sandmangts' Brave!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fat


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

What are the cranks on the Cann. ? Cro-Mag?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Rock Werks cranks.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Stars & Bars. One of the coolest patriotic paint jobs.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Paramount Patriot*


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

djmuff said:


> Stars & Bars. One of the coolest patriotic paint jobs.
> 
> View attachment 623892


Also one of Neil's better albums, imho...

American Stars 'n Bars

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Stars_'n_Bars


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a Cannondale with the patriot paint job but I cracked that frame.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Rock Werks cranks.


The SRAM "Betsy" parts are a nice touch!


----------



## JohnEldon (Apr 7, 2021)

djmuff said:


> First off, I hope everyone has had a great weekend so far, full of good weather, good food, good people, and of course good riding.
> 
> Thought it would be fun to see how many patriotic bikes we could post here, in recognition of our nation's 235th birthday.
> 
> ...


Great minds (and riders) think alike. I bought my 1988 KOM-10 in the mid-1990s from a San Diego firefighter, and I have gotten a lot of use out of it over the ensuing years. Fourth of July parade in my elder son's neighborhood, 2019.








Note the RollerCam front brake. All of the other KOM-10s I have ever seen use cantilever brakes up front, with the fork brake mounting bosses below the rim, rather than above, as in my case. Under the chainstay is a Shimano U-brake.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Cannondale did it too.


----------



## Proto20000 (Jan 19, 2021)

bit early but the The bike won't be done until July so, posting now so I don't miss. Fork is the only not original part that was not spec to the bike, Kinesis Aluminum painted to match.


----------

